# Palmetto control in Bermuda



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

One of my fields is beginning to have a problem with palmetto. They are very easy to spot right now since they are green and I haven't burned yet. Probably less than 100 visible plants right now so I will be spot treating them. 
What kills them, how do you deliver it for best kill?
Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you talking about Palmetto bush or tree?

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Bush, right now they are maybe 12” tall 6” wide at top


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Triclopyr herbicide products at a 4% solution is what is suggested.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks, I’ll look into that. I haven’t tried anything yet, everyone says they are hard if not impossible to kill. I’ve heard 50 50 gly diesel injection in base. Which I would rather not do. Have you used triclopyr with success?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay-man said:


> Have you used triclopyr with success?


Yes, but not on Palmetto....we are not bothered with it here.

Regards, Mike


----------

